# show us your non-stock exhaust



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I don't have one, and probably never will (not exactly high up on my to-do list, it is right behind coilovers, but if ever anything happens to my stock one now, it won't be replaced with stock).
However show us yours.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

STRÖMUNG!!!!
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02871.jpg


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, here's my favorite pic:
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02065.jpg


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

javascript:ShowImage('http://www.ca...a/335000-335999/335937_9_full.jpg', 400, 300)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *javascript:ShowImage('http://www.ca...a/335000-335999/335937_9_full.jpg', 400, 300) *


 here you go:
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...=member_img_a/335000-335999/335937_9_full.jpg


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

tcn311 said:


> *javascript:ShowImage('http://www.ca...a/335000-335999/335937_9_full.jpg', 400, 300) *


that's a nice car...is that a complete body kit? how much was it with installation? looks damn nice. where'd you get those blackout tails too?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

HAYAME!!


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

HKS!!!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

can someone host some pics?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yes thats a full kit, extreme front,m3 sides and drift rear it cost like 1000 that includes the entire kit,shipping,installation and painting it. i got the blackouts from Auto Zone for like 55 bucks


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

once i get to that point im definately with '97ga16 on this one..stromung!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *can someone host some pics? *



e-mail them to me


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)




----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

STROMUNG


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

3A racing DTM SS muffler with 2" piping with resonator


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

*My Stromung*


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)




----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *oh, here's my favorite pic:
> http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/cgi-bin/i/images/dsc02065.jpg *


 haha pillows


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Stromung makes such a nice exhaust.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bump said:


> *haha pillows *


 Don't want to scratch the muffler (or the tile)


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=342826&page=2 

the pic isnt that good, but you can see it....


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

not really a good picture ..its a ractive muffler


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

The exhaust on my NX is stock, but here is a short video of the exhaust on the T/A.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

dunno how old this thread is but heres my muffler


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Does this count???  
http://community.webshots.com/photo/76740085/81581115TtzfiZ


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## MagnaDyne (Aug 6, 2003)

Apexi GT Spec (3.75" pipe)

Fireball thrower


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Magnaflow


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

stromung


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/418082/2


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

This is a Pacesetter header done my way.

http://members.cardomain.com/erick212


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Don't worry, I'll jig it soon, but now it's priority # 15 or whatever...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


>


Wow, a newbie posted up pix and they didn't come out as *X*. 


 J/K


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Wow, a newbie posted up pix and they didn't come out as *X*.
> 
> 
> J/K


hahaha i've been thru every message board... im just a lurker who finally decided to post =p


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

These pics aren't close up, but it's an HKS exhaust. I think the tip is really subtle and pretty stock looking.




















And a picture of my rusty Stillen 4-2-1. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i dunno if this counts, cause i dont have headers...









2.5" mandrel bent stainless steel exhaust with straight through turbo muffler.









javierb14 fabbed up both of those by the way.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here's mine:








http://www.brazosport.edu/~lshadoff/turbo/exhaust.html

Lew


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------

